# Dead Rabbit RTA



## TyTy

Hey guys just came across a review by Jai on the new Dead Rabbit RTA!!! What's your thoughts on this? And does anyone know when this will be out and price? Always been a fan of the Dead Rabbit RDA so will be looking at getting this on release day

Check the review here:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

I'm a huge fan of the drop dead, this looks interested but the coils will have to be placed high to the airflow based on design

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique

never thought of doing a single coil build, interesting. hows the flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 147673
> View attachment 147674
> View attachment 147675
> View attachment 147676
> View attachment 147677
> View attachment 147678
> View attachment 147679
> View attachment 147680
> View attachment 147681
> View attachment 147682
> View attachment 147683





Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 147673
> View attachment 147674
> View attachment 147675
> View attachment 147676
> View attachment 147677
> View attachment 147678
> View attachment 147679
> View attachment 147680
> View attachment 147681
> View attachment 147682
> View attachment 147683


and what coil?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Initial feelings...
*Pros*
Looks great.
Well engineered and well finished off.
Air flow for bloody days! I actually had to close the airflow down to about 20% to get my preferred restricted DL.
Good screws and goo option to switch to hex screws if you prefer.
Easy build.
Easy wicking.
Single or Dual coils.
Two nice 810 drip tips.
Bubble tank option.
The knurling on the airflow and base are great!
Doesn't leak!

*Cons*
It seems to be a drier vape as opposed to a wet vape. 
25mm so doesn't fit my CLZ X's and SolarStorms.

I haven't mention flavour yet because I need to use it for a while and maybe also do another build with the coil higher. But the flavour isn't bad right off the bat...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

lesvaches said:


> and what coil?



Quad Core Alien 28/36 coming out at 0.244Ω

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## smilelykumeenit

from my experience with the Petri RTA (same same but different) i would suggest switching to 3mm ID coils, to allow more wicking for a juicier vape.

i have never successfully installed a single coil there (always goes dry), so if the ID change doesn’t work, switch to dual coils and wick it like a yin yang.

the last thing that i find helps is to leave enough legs to leave the coils in what i estimate as the middle of the chimney section, between the deck and the top of the chimney. i use a Coil Master MEA measuring tool thing, the 6.1 and 5.4 settings work best.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

smilelykumeenit said:


> from my experience with the Petri RTA (same same but different) i would suggest switching to 3mm ID coils, to allow more wicking for a juicier vape.
> 
> i have never successfully installed a single coil there (always goes dry), so if the ID change doesn’t work, switch to dual coils and wick it like a yin yang.
> 
> the last thing that i find helps is to leave enough legs to leave the coils in what i estimate as the middle of the chimney section, between the deck and the top of the chimney. i use a Coil Master MEA measuring tool thing, the 6.1 and 5.4 settings work best.



Thanks a million @smilelykumeenit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

LOL trust this to become available a week after i buy a new Zeus Dual

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> *Cons*
> It seems to be a drier vape as opposed to a wet vape.
> 25mm so doesn't fit my CLZ X's and SolarStorms.



Doubt the 25mm diameter not fitting a particular mod can be blamed on the RTA...
I do get and understand the perspective though, but blaming the atty for a limitation on the mod just does not make sense.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> Doubt the 25mm diameter not fitting a particular mod can be blamed on the RTA...
> I do get and understand the perspective though, but blaming the atty for a limitation on the mod just does not make sense.
> 
> Regards



Agreed. But as always the info comes from my perspective...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Schnappie

A lot of hype over this tank. Had the opportunity to try this and the FP and for me the FP should be hyped more. But I will pass on both done spending on dual coil tanks for now happy with the flavour I get off my setups.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel

Biggest con for me is if you purge that angled airflow hits you right in the chops....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CaliGuy

*BUILD TUTORIAL & FIRST IMPRESSIONS*

Here are my thoughts and first impressions on this RTA, including the coil build and wicking I used on essentially my first Dual RTA and I don't own any of the Hellvape RDA's to use as reference for building this tank. I primarily vape Single Coil RDA's (Recurve, Skyfall, Haku Venna, KRMA) so this Dual Coil thing is new to me.

Let me start of with saying that I did quit a bit of research on this RTA, watched heaps of YouTube reviews of which the review by Suck My Mod was the most informative as he covered coil placement (height and spacing of coils on the deck) and gave a honest review on the device. The review can be found here for interest sake:


Another consideration and something that bugged the hell out of me was what type of coils to get and what resistance to use, for some odd reason I was worried about frying my dual Samsung 30Q batteries which spec amps at 15A and I read elsewhere they actually run up to 20A. I have a regulated Modefined Sirius 200w mod so was told I had nothing to worry about but still I did'nt see the need to push my batteries to the max if could avoid it with the correct coils.

None the less I settled on a pair of @smilelykumeenit 30/38 Aliens (3) 30GA Cores, Wrapped in 38GA Alien, 7 Wraps 3mm @ 0.35Ohm (rec. 50w - 150w) which I picked up today from Noon Clouds, nice store and very helpful with advise. My thoughts are that these 0.35Ohm coils should allow for vaping at the lower 40w range and should stay cooler at the 60w - 90w range, and I was right they work across a wide wattage range. Glad I got them, the coils or well crafted and initial thoughts are these things kick out serious flavour and they can chuck clouds too.

First time on a dual coil atty and the flavour at 90w was way to much for me that I got a frikken head rush, but the experience was still enjoyable 
AWESOME COILS THESE!!!



On to the actual build, I'll cover *coil height* and *spacing* in this next section. Planned to have the coils around *2mm up from the deck* as per the advise from reviewer Suck My Mod. At 2mm off the deck they looked a little high, still at that height they did not making contact with the chamber just that they looked off so settled on 1.6mm to be exact.

Side Note: At this 1.6mm coil height I get a whistle with the airflow wide open, it goes away once I close it off to half. Will raising the coils to 2mm on the next build to see if the whistle goes away with airflow fully open.



Next up is the spacing of the coils, again I took guidance from Suck My Mods review, in the review he suggests having the coils 1mm inward from the outside edge of the deck, to achieve this is used a 1mm coil rod to eyeball this distance which you can see from the image below.




Thought I would throw in some shots of the coils showing colour after following @smilelykumeenit instruction on installing these coils. Camera on my phone not the best, pretty golds, blues and purples after some quick pulses and hardly any hot spots to deal with.




Next up is the wicking, I used Titanum Fiber Cotton for its ease of use. Cut off a 6cm piece, split it down the middle as its perfect for 3mm ID Coils.
Combed and Fluffed the ends a lot as I normally do with my RTA Wicking, with my fingers I pulled the two wick ends into a points on each side and used elbow tweezers to drop the points into the wick holes, being careful to not jam loads of cotton in.

Looks like alot of cotton, not really and after priming the cotton I used the juice bottle tip to press the volume on the sides down as to not have issues when screwing on the chamber section.

Wicking seems to be working just fine, I get a saturated vape and no dry hits after several hits in succession so jobs a goddun. Oh by the way don't expect to see bubbles escaping from the juice port, this tank does not do that, it just drinks juice like a thirsty camel at the watering hole. First tried the 2ml glass and the juice was gone in under 50 or so puffs 




Final thoughts on the Dead Rabbit RTA.

Like the looks of this tank, especially the Black unit with the Purple Drip Tip and Silver Dead Rabbit Logos.
Build Deck on this tank is joy to build on, even for a newbie like myself. Wicking was also dead simple IMHO.
Flavour is flipping intense, way more than I'm used to on my single coil tanks and RDA's, which is why I bought it - for those days when I feel like knocking myself out with flavour. Not into huge clouds but this tank fogged up my patio in 5 puffs, huge flavourful clouds.
Yes she drinks eLiquid faster than a fighter jet burns through fuel with full after burners, but those 50 or so pulls are just flavour for days.
Airflow is quite in general, airflow full open is a little turbulent but not tones of air, close down the airflow to half way and less and its super quite and smooth smooth smooth with enough restriction to get the best out of the top airflow design and with the build I have in there the vapour does not get to hot at all, even at my limit which was 90w.
Was it worth the money spent, for sure no regrets at all and I will definitely use this tank in my rotation just not everyday, well until I get used to a dual coil - eish to much of everything

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Lovely review and great photos @CaliGuy 
Sounds super
Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Thanks @Silver, learnt so much from this forum and wanted to give back and contribute. I’m no vape guru or expert for what it’s worth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> Thanks @Silver, learnt so much from this forum and wanted to give back and contribute. I’m no vape guru or expert for what it’s worth



Great to hear!
Well your review is certainly super! 
Am sure it will help others

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit

@CaliGuy good job on the install and write up  your photos are also very nice! thanks : )

and thanks for your kind words on my product : ) enjoy the coils! 

PS please try my yin yang wicking technique and let us know how/if it works

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Found a updated video from Heathen himself discussing amongst other things the Airflow Whistle. 

Recommendation for coil height is 2mm+

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

smilelykumeenit said:


> PS please try my yin yang wicking technique and let us know how/if it works :icon_popcorn:



I’ll give your yin-yang wicking method a try for sure. Makes sense and my take on it is that the wicking action would be more balanced as each coil is wicking a side.

I have used this style of wicking in my Oumier VLS RDA which supports vertical coil build, works great and no dry hits and juice flows freely to both coils. I can see how this would translate to horizontal coils in a RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

smilelykumeenit said:


> @CaliGuy good job on the install and write up  your photos are also very nice! thanks : )
> 
> and thanks for your kind words on my product : ) enjoy the coils!
> 
> PS please try my yin yang wicking technique and let us know how/if it works


What's this Yin Yang technique I'm hearing about???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smilelykumeenit-tips-tricks.t49398/

@smilelykumeenit posted his yin yang wicking method, page 1 halfway down the page.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

CaliGuy said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smilelykumeenit-tips-tricks.t49398/
> 
> @smilelykumeenit posted his yin yang wicking method, page 1 halfway down the page.



Yeah got it , although it might not work for all RTAs , looks promising for the DR RTA though ..... think I might need to pick one up.... 

Saw this as well , 13mls capacity upgrade , OK given it's as ugly as sin but hey it's all about capacity baby! BOOM!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Daniel Joh, that tank extender is fuckly 
I’ll stick to the 4ml bubble tank and keeping the watts low seems to reduce the number of refills 

Standard wicking I did seems to working 100s - wicking like a champ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

